# smoker plans



## pondhawk (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't know if this site has been posted before but it contains several plans for smoke houses and outdoor grills.It's a big list to scroll thru and you'll need acrobat reader to view.

http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/miscplans.htm

Alan


----------



## cheech (May 24, 2007)

Wow there certainly are a few different plans in there. Thanks for the link


----------



## monty (May 24, 2007)

Excellent source, Alan!

Thank you for posting it!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 25, 2007)

Very cool ALan!


----------

